# First thousand for MünchnerFax!



## Paulfromitaly

Crrande complimento per te rackazzo che tu fife in Germania!

Danke


----------



## Saoul

Io mi unisce a komplimenten di Paulen per i tuoi primi 1000(en).
Va tu afanti kosì.

Danke sehr.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimenti, MünchnerFax!
Sei sempre di grande aiuto. ​ 
​ 
_I miei fiori preferiti.... per te._​ 
~Elisabetta​


----------



## lsp

Congrats & Thanks!!


----------



## irene.acler

*Congratulazioni per i tuoi primi 1000 posts. Continua così!!*


----------



## _forumuser_

Scusa ma io non parlando il tetesco come Paul e Saoul le congratulazioni te le faccio in cinese: *恭喜！*


----------



## Saoul

Quatsch! Was hast du geschrieben? Hund? Haus? MF ist dumm? 

Ergo:

Cavolate! Cosa hai scritto? Cane? Casa? MF è tonto? 

O meglio ancora

Kafolaten! Cosa ha tu skiritten! Kanen? Kasen? MF è ttontto?

Ma quante lingue sono il tedesco?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Ach, tetesko linkua mooolto tificcile, ja!

Troppo buoni, grazie. 
Actually, if there's someone who should thank you all for having time, patience and mercy to read 1,000 of my posts, that's me.


----------



## heidita

Oh, Hilfe, das hätte ich bald verpaßt!!!!

Einen lieben Gruß auch aus dem schönen Madrid! Und ich hoffe du feierst schön ! Ich helfe Dir mit diesem perfekten Kühlschrank!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## elroy

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

Es ist immer ein großes Vergnügen, Deine Beiträge im Deutschforum zu lesen und auch die, die ich ab und zu mal bei meinen leider allzu seltenen Besuchen im Italienischforum lese!


----------



## GavinW

Well done Mr Munich Fax! Always good to see you around the place!


----------



## roxcyn

Complementi e grazie amico.

Ciao


----------



## Jana337

Paulfromitaly said:


> Crrande complimento per te rackazzo che tu fife in Germania!
> 
> Danke





Saoul said:


> Io mi unisce a komplimenten di Paulen per i tuoi primi 1000(en).
> Va tu afanti kosì.
> 
> Danke sehr.


Too funny!  Proverei a scrivere qualcosa in questa lingua allucinante ma sicuramente non suonerei autentica. 

MünchnerFax (un nick veramete originale! ), è sempre piacere leggerti sia nei forum italiani che nel forum tedesco.


----------



## rocamadour

*... I fiori li hai già avuti... ora è il momento di festeggiare con la torta!*​ 



 
* Buon primo postiversario a un grande forer@!!! *​


----------



## sabrinita85

BrAvO!!!
cOmPlImEnTi!!!

E non mi diventare un crucco, eh! 
​


----------



## Poianone

Ach so, wunderbar! Prima!
Mi Kollego a qvei simpatiken mattakkionen di Otto und Fritz, (i feri nomen di Saoul und Paul), per unirmi agli Auguren di Puon Postleanno und Felicitazionen farie! Complimentonen!!!!!


----------



## Necsus

* CONGRATSMF !*​


----------



## danalto

Blaming your beer won't help you at all, HONEY!
Kisses & Hugs, MF!


----------



## Jana337

> Blaming your beer won't help you at all, HONEY!
> Kisses & Hugs, MF!


Threads merged. And I thought I was a latecomer.


----------



## danalto

Blame on me! Blame on us! Blame on latecomers!


----------



## DAH

Das gut. Nun, wir wollen bier hier!


----------



## giovannino

Congratulazioni! E' sempre un piacere leggere i tuoi post. Purtroppo nel 99% dei casi sono d'accordo con te e non ho nulla da aggiungere


----------



## valy822

In ritardissimo.....ma meglio tardi che mai!!!
*HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH* MF!Complimenti.


----------



## Pirlo

giovannino said:


> Congratulazioni! E' sempre un piacere leggere i tuoi post. Purtroppo nel 99% dei casi sono d'accordo con te e non ho nulla da aggiungere



I agree with Giovannino, you've been a great help to me while I've been learning Italian, and I hope that by your 2000th post, I'll have learnt twice as much with your help! 

CONGRATULATIONS!

​


----------

